# OOOOOPS!



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 1, 2012)

This is not my idea.. and I don't endorse the idea - so all you "purest" try to stifle yourselves!!!

Concentric / Ornate hybrid -



























He came along with a Concentric female a few months ago. He has not attempted to breed with my large Northern -- I would not allow it anyway! I'm currently setting up a separate tub for him while I consider what I'm going to do with him. He is 5+" SCL.. a young mature male diamondback terrapin.

You would not believe how many _bluurrredd_ pics I had to go thru to get these above!!!


----------



## coreyc (Jun 1, 2012)

He looks awesome a keeper for sure


----------



## Zamric (Jun 2, 2012)

By Far the nicest lookin Terrapin I've ever seen! I'm NOT a purest! after 4 billion years of evolution there are no longer any pure anythings!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

He is handsome... of course I can't recall ever seeing a Diamondback that wasn't.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2012)

beauty.


----------



## terryo (Jun 2, 2012)

I think he's beautiful!


----------

